# What courses do you take during NYU Graduate film?



## jshen1

Hi!

I'm interested in NYU's grad program for film!  Do any of you know what courses are taken in each year?  Especially curious about the curriculum for the first year.


----------



## Chris W

I believe @Yellowhat and @bornfromcelluloid are starting NYU Grad Film soon and should be able to help you with this as they have probably already registered for classes... or maybe even started?


----------



## Yellowhat

Hey there! You take A LOT of classes (all required) and they clearly want you to get experience in everything so we’ll be taking screenwriting, producing, editing, acting, location sound, cinema aesthetics, cinematography, and silent film (early cinema history). That’s just the first semester. I’m simultaneously very excited and very terrified that I’ll never sleep ever again 😂


----------

